# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > On-line игры >  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ClearSky

## maxzah

*В этой теме будут наглядно показаны и рассказаны все инструкции по подключению к серверу  S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky версии 1.5.10*


*Для того что-бы поиграть на нашем сервере вам необходим клиент игры S.T.A.L.K.E.R. : Clear Sky версии 1.5.10*
Скачать его можно с торрента [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Так же с нашего FTP Stalker_CSv1.5.10, клиент уже пропатченый до нужной версии.
*Вы установили игру и готовы для похода в зону конфликта * 
выбираем вкладку *сетевая игра*
вписываем ник и ключ
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*нажимаем прямой IP и вводим наш IP 93.84.114.197:5622* 
*нам стало тесно и мы  запустили ещё 1 паблик 93.84.114.197:5445 * 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Всё.Приятной игры.* 
хочу напомнить что на сервере установлены правила защиты новичков на респе (это место где появляются игроки) поэтому сразу ознакомьтесь с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] во избежание банов.
Форум - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Если нужен буду пишите мне в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на форуме .

----------

